# Bald spot on my Blue Nose Bullys head...help



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2019)

Hello,

My 3.5 year old Bluenose Bully has a bald spot on his head that is getting larger.

Overall he is very healthy. He is on a special diet due to some allergies to fish and wheat. He gets a bath every 10 days. He hasnt had any skin issues in over a year.

The bald spot started with a few bumps. I took him to the vet about 2 months ago and they tested him for ringworm and mites. Nothing. I took him back as it wasnt getting better and they gave us a round of antibiotics in the event in was skin infection.

It's been about 2 weeks and the bald spot is growing. Please let me know if you have any suggestions on what to do.


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

hello, hard to tell... do you have any pictures? also what the vet said about scabies?


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

As Borre97 said, pictures would be helpful. Bald spots can be caused by several things including infections (like the vet tried treating), parasites, like fleas etc, allergies and sometimes it's just genetics. Pictures would help us see how large the area is or how severe.

Joe


----------



## Betty_the_boss (Apr 11, 2013)

I agree with what everyone said so far. I did have a dog with a recurrent bald spot on his head that sounds similar to what you reported. It always looked like dry skin. What worked for us was a very small amount of anything with tea tree oil (he hated the smell) or Burt's Bees hand cream. We preferred the almond scent to having him smell like a banana. Those are the only two choices.

I noticed that you said you were bathing him every 10 days. That's a lot. Any particular reason why? Just asking because if he's smelly, there might be something else going on that's related.


----------



## fairladyjay (Mar 31, 2019)

What does the spot look like ? 

My pitbull has had the same issues in the top middle of his forehead where the crease is in his skull. He continues to rub it and scratch it. It grows in size then goes down and a year later came back again. It's got to be an allergy. The moment it's pollen season and he's allergenic is when it comes back. It started with little rough bumps that then turned into a scaly/crusty looking rash

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimu562 (May 21, 2019)

I've had dogs with skin conditions and one product I recommend highly is NU-STOCK its not expensive and stinks a bit but it works give it a shot im sure it wont let you down. Also Eqyss makes an awesome shampoo and coat conditioner id highly recommend as well. Good luck.


----------

